# Opinions on these grooming products?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Booster is on my wish list


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it is a great idea to groom your dogs. It's fun and saves a ton of money. I really enjoy the time that I spend with our girls. I prefer a 36" grooming table and I think you would find it big enough even with a male. If the table is too big, you are stretching and reaching. I get most of my grooming items through petedge.com. Prices are great and so is the selection. Here are a couple of suggestions: 

Master Equipment Grooming Tables | PetEdge.com (the 36" size)

Master Equipment Non-Skid Pet Stairs for Grooming Tables & SUVs | PetEdge.com

I highly recommend the stairs to get the dog up on the table. The dogs quickly learn how to go up and down and it saves your back.

I have the Metro Air Force Dryer. I will say that it is powerful and does a great job of drying the dogs. However, it is pretty noisy. I've read other reviews of other dryers being quieter, so if I had to buy again, I would look into one of those. On the other hand, the price is terrific and it is made very well, so I really can't complain too much:0

I did have a Booster Bath for a while, before we built in a raised tub. It worked great and can recommend that as well. Now our grand-dogs use it.

I also get my shampoo and conditioner, scissors, nail clippers, etc. from petedge.com.

Also, here is an old thread that I started long ago with pictures. Our dear Annie is gone now, but she sure was wonderful on the grooming table. I started our puppy, Daisy, off right away on the table. I put her on it every day. She is terrific now about nails, brushing, etc. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/54852-our-new-grooming-room-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome info! My only concern with petedge is the shipping prices into Canada... the website I found has 3 store locations about 5 hours away from my home.. my dad is always 4 hours from one of their location for work so he could always pick it up saving money! I did think about the 36' i'll probably go with that one! I was measuring the ground in my room and it looked small but measuring against Joey it looks perfect  I like the portableness of the booster bath.. I'm still at home so my parents don't want things to be 'cluttered' so a foldable table and portable tub are perfect for my situation! Im not to concerned about the loudness of the dryer.. I just want it to work and get the job done! lol!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay another question... what is the best shampoo? 

Dog Shampoo | Rens Pet Depot Canada


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Shampoo*

I would recommend Best Shot brand Ultra Wash Shampoo and Ultra Plenish Conditioner. It works to release undercoat and you'll be amazed at what blows out with the dryer. The undercoat REALLY starts coming out when the dog is almost totally dry so if you still see undercoat, keep blowing. This will save you a ton of time on brushing and combing. You can also use a leave-in conditioner with a general purpose shampoo and get a similar effect. I like Quadrupeds All In One Leave-In Conditioner. I find grooming my own dogs to be a very pleasant bonding experience for both of us. Goldens especially LOVE the attention!


----------

